
Want a longer life? Play tennis - perilunar
https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/healthreport/want-a-longer-life-play-tennis/10576424
======
perilunar
From the linked abstract: "Multivariable-adjusted life expectancy gains
compared with the sedentary group for different sports were as follows:
tennis, 9.7 years; badminton, 6.2 years; soccer, 4.7 years; cycling, 3.7
years; swimming, 3.4 years; jogging, 3.2 years; calisthenics, 3.1 years; and
health club activities, 1.5 years."

